# HS622 oil leak



## a400ryan (Dec 11, 2016)

Bought a used HS622 and noticed this oil leak. 
When I bought it, I did top up the oil and almost few uses after came the leak... 
Wasn't over filled though 

Axles are not leaking 

I feel it is where the motor meets the transmission ? 

Pictures as best I could take below 

I would like to tackle this myself. 
I do my own maintience but never have taken something apart like this 

Any suggestions or tips appreciated 

What gasket is the issue ? 

I've only been able to search and see axle leaks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hard to guess where the leak would be just by looking at the pictures.
I would make 100% sure that it is not the dipstick(s) seal(s) that is(are) leaking before any disassembly. 
Clean the area very well and see if you can spot where the leak starts.
If it shows in between the transmission and the engine, I'd get a Service Manual for it and analyze the assembly for possibilities (IMO it may either be the crank output seal or the trany input seal).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Hard to guess where the leak would be just by looking at the pictures.
> I would make 100% sure that it is not the dipstick(s) seal(s) that is(are) leaking before any disassembly.
> Clean the area very well and see if you can spot where the leak starts.
> If it shows in between the transmission and the engine, I'd get a Service Manual for it and analyze the assembly for possibilities (IMO it may either be the crank output seal or the trany input seal).


that green gasket looks pretty clean. has it recently been replaced? would you think torqueing down those bolts a good idea?

what about degreasing and then washing and/or light pressure washing it totally clean and then running it to see new leak?

how bad is the leak? my old Harley leaked oil ( they all did ) but that was a good thing. then we knew it had oil in it.


----------



## a400ryan (Dec 11, 2016)

Good points. 

I think I will get it up on blocks, clean well and get a better look and pictures. 
I will torque bolts around the area 
Not sure if gasket has been replaced


----------



## Iceni (Aug 4, 2017)

I'll try to explain this as best I can. For reference, I sell and repair Honda power equipment.

The 622s tend to develop a gearbox gasket leak and an axel leak. The gearbox gasket is the most common, but what we do at my shop is a total repair; replacing gearbox gasket, axel oil seals and one engine gasket. It is kind of a big job (I do one in 1-2 hours, but I've done probably 50) and the parts is about $100 in total (in norwegian money, might be a bit cheaper in the us) thats why we do everything at once.

You need the following parts:
- Gasket, transmision case
- Oil seal, 1 or 2 depending on track or wheel drive
- Gasket, crankcase cover

It's not really difficult, mainly time consuming. I'll try to explain everything from memory:

1. Remove Auger. 6 bolts.

2. Disconnect two wires, battery, clutch, clutch spring.

3. Remove wheels/tracks and everything that goes with it

4. Separate the transmission from the engine.

5. Drain transmission, open it up. Just take it slow and remember where everything goes and you'll be fine.

6. Clean the mating surfaces. I usually apply a fine layer of some sort of gasket in addition to the new gasket. I also replace the oil seals while I have everything easily accessible. 

7. Do the crankcase gasket as well.

8. put everything back together.

It might seem a lot but remember this not that hard, just one step at a time. 

Good luck


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Iceni said:


> I'll try to explain this as best I can. For reference, I sell and repair Honda power equipment.
> 
> The 622s tend to develop a gearbox gasket leak and an axel leak. The gearbox gasket is the most common, but what we do at my shop is a total repair; replacing gearbox gasket, axel oil seals and one engine gasket. It is kind of a big job (I do one in 1-2 hours, but I've done probably 50) and the parts is about $100 in total (in norwegian money, might be a bit cheaper in the us) thats why we do everything at once.
> 
> ...



excellent post and i'll keep it for reference.

since you repair and service these machines , what kind of advice can you give owners to prevent the most common problems you see?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Iceni said:


> - Oil seal, 1 or 2 depending on track or wheel drive


 Do they offer a wheeled HS622 in Norway......? I've never seen one, only track units.


----------



## Iceni (Aug 4, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Do they offer a wheeled HS622 in Norway......? I've never seen one, only track units.


Yes the name here is HSS655LW (whereas in the US the 22 refers to inches 55 refers to cm. The 928=970, etc). Its quite a bit cheaper than the track version, but the track version with electric start is very popular. I really like the little Honda and have one myself, mainly because it is really light, gf-friendly, handy and enough machine for most people.


----------



## Iceni (Aug 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> excellent post and i'll keep it for reference.
> 
> since you repair and service these machines , what kind of advice can you give owners to prevent the most common problems you see?


Discounting clutch wear, the only other issue I've done is drive problems from wear in the gearbox. I've seen it three times, all times on very worn machines that had seen a LOT of heavy use. You'll notice the machine will take "micro-breaks" when running, this is the only sign I've seen before actual problems and loss of gears. Not really a hard fix, just switching out a couple parts in the transmission. As said very rare, but if you consider an old one it's something to look out for. 

If you have the older version and use your 622 on gravel, replace the old type skids with newer, wider ones. 

Other than that its just the common gas quality problems we all suffer:wink2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the 622 is pretty rare around here but i do see a lot of old 50's . people use them for their decks and keep a big 928 or 1132 for their drives.

the hs50 is really a remarkable machine. well built and sturdy. very rarely do i hear about them failing other than common maintenance problems like broken belts , worn out skids and scraper plates, dried out gas lines , stuff due to age.

don't see too many 55's even though I believe they came out later. my neighbor has a 622 and he has a lot of problems with it and complains that he can't find parts for it. I don't ever see them come up for sale here.

checked ebay and prices for parts are pretty steep.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I bought an HS622 for $200 a few years back, and missed on one listed for sale @$200 OBO a few months ago. I sold the one I bought for $550 after fixing a few things on it. I saw one sell for over $1000 last year on eBay.....


----------



## a400ryan (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for replies and insight. 

After cleaning and seeing where oil is accumulating. 
I've decided to do the axle seals first then see if leak continues


----------



## a400ryan (Dec 11, 2016)

UPDATE 
Replaced both axle seals few days ago and ran machine 

No oil leaks! 

Thanks for tips and install posts on how to do


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

well, this post is a bit old but my hs622 has developed a leak at the transmission gasket. I changed the gear oil and when I did, pretty much nothin came out. Ive had it 13 years from the old home owner, and never realized to even consider as its not in the owners manual. So, my guess is the gasket dried up. The shop looking at it said its not worth it to fix it, and didnt even quote me the cost to fix as he said they dont do those changes anymore. I did have a leak at the axel oil seal that i replaced, but he also said theres a leak at the carb (even tho ive never smelled or seen a gas leak).

Anyway, the gasket is 10-20 bucks, but am wondering if there is some sort of repair manual that would walk through the steps in greater detail to repair the gasket, or is it even worth it to spend my time repairing if there may be some gear damage due to lack of oil? Debating about spending my time doing this or just getting a nee Ariens.

How much do you think it could sell for as is potentially if I didnt want to spend my time fixing? Its been with me for 12 years but may be time to part ways 😞


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

@mdubby

If you want to try the repair yourself then start with investing in a shop manual 

https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/6174300E3

Good luck


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

mdubby said:


> well, this post is a bit old but my hs622 has developed a leak at the transmission gasket. I changed the gear oil and when I did, pretty much nothin came out. Ive had it 13 years from the old home owner, and never realized to even consider as its not in the owners manual. So, my guess is the gasket dried up. The shop looking at it said its not worth it to fix it, and didnt even quote me the cost to fix as he said they dont do those changes anymore. I did have a leak at the axel oil seal that i replaced, but he also said theres a leak at the carb (even tho ive never smelled or seen a gas leak).
> 
> Anyway, the gasket is 10-20 bucks, but am wondering if there is some sort of repair manual that would walk through the steps in greater detail to repair the gasket, or is it even worth it to spend my time repairing if there may be some gear damage due to lack of oil? Debating about spending my time doing this or just getting a nee Ariens.
> 
> How much do you think it could sell for as is potentially if I didnt want to spend my time fixing? Its been with me for 12 years but may be time to part ways 😞


I just bought an HS622 this afternoon. Do you have the service manual for it? Any other parts/literature you no longer need? Thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Rooskie said:


> I just bought an HS622 this afternoon. Do you have the service manual for it? Any other parts/literature you no longer need? Thanks!


Check Honda Power Equipment website. That is where I buy all the Honda service manuals direct.


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

I still have the 622, but if you need some specific pages for the carb for example, or tracks, etc just message me and I can scan a few and send over. The oil leak I had turned out to be the axle seals, and there was a good youtube video to change out from what I remember. Not sure how the shop missed that, ha. But still runs like a top and I havent done anything to it, just regular oil changes, spark plug, etc. Its not in the owners manual as a maintenance item, but pretty easy to change the gear oil too which is also 5w30. Drain bolt is center between the tracks on mine on back-drain, tip forward on bucket and refill 2 qts I think - would have to double check that. Of course better without gas or oil to do that too.


----------

